# MK5 air ride build



## chase20v (Nov 25, 2006)

I was at eurowise and got some pics of a build they were getting ready to start. So i shot some pics!
They said the goal on this build is to look some what stealth and also super clean at the same time. OEM PLUS FTW!
this is the build
Includes:
Mason Tech/Koni Sport Adjustable Front Strut Assemblies
Universal Air Aero Sport Bags
Mason-Tech/Universal Air "Air House" Rear Air Bags
Koni Sport Adjustable Rear Shocks
5-gallon air tank
Parker water/oil separator
Viair 400 Air compressor 135/150psi switch and relay
5-Switch Controller
Universal Air 3/8" manifold valves
Dual-needle Viair 200psi air pressure gauges
the car
























The goal is the make the trunk still 100% operable with a spare tire, jack, misc tools easy to access like from the factory








getting started








tank will be mounted here but recessed in the floor








front assemblies almost ready








rear bracket almost mounted









_Modified by chase20v at 3:40 PM 3-14-2009_


_Modified by chase20v at 3:41 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

I spy Falken drift car in the background...


----------



## chase20v (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_I spy Falken drift car in the background...

you are correct. vaughn gittin jr car


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_I spy Falken drift car in the background...


mmmm mmmmmmm. **** yes. any other falken drifters around the shop?


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (chase20v)*

this at eurowise?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (psi glx)*

people usually dont run the top cup, we just cut off the nipple


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (psi glx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psi glx* »_this at eurowise?

yup


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_people usually dont run the top cup, we just cut off the nipple

how do yall keep it in place without the braket?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (euro inc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro inc* »_
how do yall keep it in place without the braket?

take the nipple on top out and let the bag lay flat
the bag is held by a bolt in the bottom
you can try it with that bracket and see how you like it aired out, if your fine with it then leave it, if you want to go lower then the top bracket probably has to be taken off
i would have liked to get to the height i want without cutting the nipple off but oh well


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

if you cut them out i would save the nipples so it can be welded back on if you ever decide to get ride of the airride (i threw mine away without thinking). without it i wouldnt run stock suspension/coilovers. it holds the perch/spring in place


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_if you cut them out i would save the nipples so it can be welded back on if you ever decide to get ride of the airride (i threw mine away without thinking). without it i wouldnt run stock suspension/coilovers. it holds the perch/spring in place

Good advice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

you'll probably gain alittle over an inch if you ditch the nipple on the top. plus however big the bracket is.


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: MK5 air ride build (chase20v)*

Interior ripped out








bulk head fittings installed at the rear for the lines








inside the car with lines attached
















compressor and valve bracket
















switch installed in console


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: MK5 air ride build (euro inc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: MK5 air ride build (f_399)*

is there room for the compressor filter? The head is pretty close to the MDF, but that box looks very nice.


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rockin16v* »_is there room for the compressor filter? The head is pretty close to the MDF, but that box looks very nice.


Yes their is. Its a remote air filter style compressor
the rears jacked up








the lines running thru the lower control arm








all lines thru the box








running gauge lines








front setup complete and installed
















almost done, just waiting on valves


----------



## Fuxton (Oct 11, 2008)

sweeet looks sick. This is my car btw lol.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Fuxton)*

those lines going into the bags and in to the bag look bended way to far, almost kinked... maybe its the pictures.. but what air line did you use ? looks like soft/easy to bend..


----------



## OCaf04 (Feb 18, 2008)

i hate you brian...car looks ridiculous lol now its my turn haha


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (OCaf04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_those lines going into the bags and in to the bag look bended way to far, almost kinked... maybe its the pictures.. but what air line did you use ? looks like soft/easy to bend..

Using Parker 3\8 line it looks kinked in the pics but its actually the angle. they loop is spread out pretty wide


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (euro inc)*

valves showed up today, plan on installing those and getting more gauge lines. we ran out! running 4 lines from from to back for each corner needed more line then expected


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

NICE INSTALL!!!


----------



## ReDD6790 (Feb 21, 2008)

great job so far guys


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (ReDD6790)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

how did you get those bulk head fittings in there like that? looks really clean


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_how did you get those bulk head fittings in there like that? looks really clean

i have magic hands








drilled holes and pressed them in, no issues at all!


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (euro inc)*

pretty much finished it all up today. Have to remove the front sway bar, install the rear shocks, and clean out the entire interior.
The gauges turned out pretty dope! We made them completely hidden and stealth! We also relocated the cigarette lighter under the media plug on the centor console since thats where we put the gauges. We also ran a remove cigarette lighter plug behind the dash for the radar. Now the radar power plug wont be running down the dash.

The new location for the cigarette lighter plug








Our custom air gauge location, now you see it








Now you dont!








I didnt like the idea of having 4 feed lines coming out of the tank so I made my own 
4-1 manifold split fitting








installed, is sits very nicely in the box








solenoid harness








everything nicely packed together








cleaned and tied all the lines and wires nicely








where i ran all the wires and harness








the trunk before








the trunk after! Everything still accessible, spare, jack, tools etc!








gauges installed and in place nice and clean!








the non smoking cigarette lighter plug


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (euro inc)*

Oh and btw that is actual OME MK5 Leather we used for the gauge holder


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (euro inc)*

Total inspiration right there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I hope you don't mind me using some of your install ideas!


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Aloha-boy)*

incredibly clean. props to you man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (vwdgood)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fuxton (Oct 11, 2008)

Can't wait to pick it up on Monday!!


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

wow. Cleanest valve setup ive seet yet.


----------



## fukndubn96 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (xXGti2006Xx)*

jealous like whoaaaa


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (fukndubn96)*

Do you have anymore pix of the finished product?


----------



## Fuxton (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm supposed to be picking it up today. It's gonna be nice tomorrow so I'll take pics.


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (Fuxton)*

rear upper bag brackets getting removed today to go lower as per request!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

NGO!!!


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_NGO!!!

lol whats up shawn?


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (euro inc)*

Ran into issues with the front bags rubbing the tire. 5mm spacer wasnt enough, 8mm was just enough for clearance. I think a 215-40, or 205-40 would be perfect








rear upper bracket removed adds much more room to go lower now








rear spring nipple cut off!








all cleaned up








all done








the rears before upper bracket removal








the rear after rear upper bracket removal


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (euro inc)*

this thing needs wheels and it'll be golden


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sup mike. Lookin good dood.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (windsorvr)*

I like, did u remove the rear bump stop?
I wish the tank was more hidden and the watertrap wasnt showing. I would've put the tnak where the other foam was and put the tools and just in the pocket on the side of the hatch.


----------



## Fuxton (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_this thing needs wheels and it'll be golden

If only i can decide on what i want lol.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I like, did u remove the rear bump stop?
I wish the tank was more hidden and the watertrap wasnt showing. I would've put the tnak where the other foam was and put the tools and just in the pocket on the side of the hatch. 

same here, just fab up some cubbies for your tools and recess that tank


----------



## AFinRoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Brian, that made the car looks awesome man. Keep it going.


----------



## Fuxton (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: (AFinRoo)*

thanks man now i just gotta decide on wheels lol


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I like, did u remove the rear bump stop?
I wish the tank was more hidden and the watertrap wasnt showing. I would've put the tnak where the other foam was and put the tools and just in the pocket on the side of the hatch. 

No bumpstops in the rear 
yeah if we had more time for the install I wanted to relocate the water trap and recess the tank more. Possibly something the customer will want in the future!


----------



## WadzOfun (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (euro inc)*

car looks awesome, set up is real clean, I LIKE, very jelous!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fuxton (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (WadzOfun)*

heres some more pics. need to get washed lol. So the front has a few more inches to come down. Just need smaller tires. And a big thanks to Eurowise. They did an amazing job.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Fuxton)*

I love your assortment of toys in the picture bikes trucks cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OCaf04 (Feb 18, 2008)

i need bags.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I love your assortment of toys in the picture bikes trucks cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha seriously... 
In those last pics the reverse rake looks intense


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_In those last pics the reverse rake looks intense 

for real. is the front notched? i didn't see any pictures that confirm/deny it.


----------



## Fuxton (Oct 11, 2008)

No it's not notched yet. Right now the tires are holding up the front from coming down. I'll have my new tires on next week.


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

real clean setup!


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (MAkie302)*

idk what your wheel specs are but up front i got a 205/45 and i barly have enough clearnce to go the whole way on my fk's so i'd suggest a 205 40.


----------



## Fuxton (Oct 11, 2008)

yep thats what i have coming. Hopefully Ill have em on by wednesday.


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (Fuxton)*

your trunk setup is clean. im a fan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fuxton (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks man. Im definitely happy with it.


----------



## joel7269 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (euro inc)*

SO is it safe not installing the top bracket and just leaving the car to rest on top of the bags without being bolted on? 
This seems a little scary as only one bolt on the bottom bracket is holding the bag in place.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (joel7269)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joel7269* »_SO is it safe not installing the top bracket and just leaving the car to rest on top of the bags without being bolted on? 
This seems a little scary as only one bolt on the bottom bracket is holding the bag in place. 


I used to have my rears like that for like a month, than the passenger side bag started to slide in really bad, had to do custom top mounts. BTW I have different rear brackets than one's in this thread, the lower mounts are flush with control arms


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Fuxton)*

looks hella sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (joel7269)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joel7269* »_SO is it safe not installing the top bracket and just leaving the car to rest on top of the bags without being bolted on? 
This seems a little scary as only one bolt on the bottom bracket is holding the bag in place. 


I've talked to alot of guys thats running this way with no issues. with the nipple cut off and completely smoothed out, these bags are pretty heavy duty and dont move much side to side


----------

